# The newest member of my mischief!



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Meet my newest rattie! She Is a beautiful blue bareback dumbo! She Is already shoulder trained, potty trained and comes when called. She Is about two and a half months old. Any unusual name suggestions?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Love, love love. I feel like my names would be too out there. Queue in Cheeseburger-Watson. Rofl. 

I like Whiskers for your rattie, simple... But I'd have to see her personality. x)


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

love that look in the first picture!


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> Love, love love. I feel like my names would be too out there. Queue in Cheeseburger-Watson. Rofl.
> 
> I like Whiskers for your rattie, simple... But I'd have to see her personality. x)


I love names that no one has heard of. When people hear Algernon's name, I like to see how many people know where his name is from. I have afew suggestions that I like: Genesis, Aria, Adina, Minerva...


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

theRatGirl said:


> I love names that no one has heard of. When people hear Algernon's name, I like to see how many people know where his name is from. I have afew suggestions that I like: Genesis, Aria, Adina, Minerva...


I like Genesis the most. (I'd call her Genie for short, hahaha.)


----------



## Bloodspawn (Apr 17, 2015)

Adorable


----------



## Livinlove32 (Oct 2, 2014)

Decided on a name yet? I love Aria. Or Sky, because she's blue and white.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

What about Zephyr? You could call her Zephie. :3 The wind meaning works well for a female rat and it matches her colors in my opinion. ^-^


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I decided to name her Genesis. I think Zephyr is a great name! I'll use it it the future.


----------

